# The huge cargraveyard



## bartje (Aug 11, 2009)

In the centre of Switzerland you can find this very old cargraveyard.
Cars from the 1920's until the early 1970's are standing here peacefull together.

Bad thing is that the government don't see the beauty and rareness of this place and want to remove the more then 700 cars.

www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## prendy79 (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW!!!!! That's one of the coolest places i've ever seen!!!!

What are they going to do with the cars when they're removed???

i really hope they're not going to scrap 'em?

Yard full of rat rods!!!


----------



## lost (Aug 11, 2009)

Lovely, I would love to go here. I've seen photos and a write-up before in Practical Classics' 'Rust in Peace' section - they argued that disturbing the cars would do more harm to the environment, and it does look like nature is thriving there. The cars have long lost their destructive fluids anyway.


----------



## bartje (Aug 11, 2009)

prendy79 said:


> WOW!!!!! That's one of the coolest places i've ever seen!!!!
> 
> What are they going to do with the cars when they're removed???
> 
> ...



I'm afraid that they will be scrapped...


----------



## skittles (Aug 11, 2009)

What a fab place

Should they not go to restores?


----------



## phill.d (Aug 11, 2009)

*AMAZING* place, that first pics is great.
Fantastic find there.

Spot on stuff!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 11, 2009)

There are people in this country would love to get their hand on som eof those to restore, what an amazeing place.


----------



## simaving (Aug 11, 2009)

stunning location and stunning pictures


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 11, 2009)

If anyone wants me I'll be in Switzerland!!

*practices yodeling*


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, amazing find! Great photo's also


----------



## TK421 (Aug 11, 2009)

Another superb find Bartje, Is it a scrapyard that the owner just left, or is it still active? I could quite happily live there!


----------



## Labb (Aug 11, 2009)

I am planning to visit a friend in Switzerland. Can you give me some idea of the location.


----------



## Trudger (Aug 13, 2009)

Superb, I could easily look at hundreds of pictures from this place !
I like the Lancia Fulvia but I think its just gone past saving...

T


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Aug 13, 2009)

is this the place where they built a whole wall full of car round the boundary of the yard??

im sure too i read abvout this place in the rust in peice section of practical classic


----------



## Lusker (Aug 16, 2009)

Very cool pics bart


----------



## Krypton (Aug 16, 2009)

This is amazing. Your pics are amazing aswell!!! 

Jack


----------



## slick63 (Aug 26, 2009)

Good grief, what an amazing place. I do have a weakness for old derelict motors but 700 in one place...superb.


----------



## PinkMini (Aug 26, 2009)

prendy79 said:


> Yard full of rat rods!!!




Ahhhh, Rat Rods FTW!


----------



## DC2Z (Aug 26, 2009)

It looks like a trip to Switzerland is on the cards


----------



## v-w-chick (Aug 26, 2009)

look at the dust on that !!
plymouth as well, how kool 
great shoots.
kelly


----------



## mk1kebab (Aug 26, 2009)

that looks like my dream find! there is some valuable stuff amongst that lot! hope they dont scrap them!


----------



## Potter (Sep 3, 2009)

Dude!

Those so need saving.


----------



## newposter76 (Oct 6, 2009)

It's a shame that the Swiss gov are are bunch of anti-Car morons, they hate anything that involves pleasure and freedom (bit like the UK gov actually!)


----------



## MacBook (Oct 7, 2009)

That poor Fulvia! One of the most stunning cars ever created


----------



## james.s (Oct 7, 2009)

What a shame. It would be *CRIMINAL* to scrap any of these.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 11, 2009)

Fantastic pics mate!!


----------

